# Paul Tortelier



## LuvRavel

What a cellist! What a man!

I discovered him from a series of video on youtube called Tortelier Masterclass. It's filmed in the 70s when he was still alive. In the series, he helped many young cellist from the royal northern college of music in Dvorak cello concerto, debussy cello sonata and one of his own composition for cello.

I strongly recommand every cellist go check these videos out, they have been a huge help for me. Oh what I would give to attend his masterclass!!


----------



## Taneyev

It would be amazing that the films would be taken when he was already dead.


----------

